# BiOrb?? yes or no?



## RobbieLynnette (Mar 25, 2011)

So I'm looking at tanks :-D and such and came across this BiOrb tank, it's sounds really kinda amazing. Does anyone have any thing to say about them? Are they good tanks/brands? I want to start smaller and they have a good sized 4gal. that I think may be a perfect starter from us.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't have it, but had my eye on it for a long time! I had pretty much decided I was going to get one until I found a few threads on this forum that changed my mind. Some people were saying that they are hard to clean, and do not provide much surface air/space for bettas to breath from. The specific parts/filter cartridge are supposed to be a little pricey as well. Someone also said that the filter was a little too strong for their betta. 
That being said, I am sure you could do a lot WORSE than a Biorbe!! And I am just speaking from a few reviews I read and not at all from any experience. Hopefully someone who knows more will chime in and feel differently!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've heard they're harder to clean. I'd go with a simpler shaped tank. Also, round tanks tend to distort your view of the fish, which isn't fun.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

They're fragile, they're made by tetra, the filter system is obtuse and lets Bonbon hide, they're made by tetra, the down-flow from the filter is violent, they're made by tetra, they have little surface area, they're made by tetra, their circulation is incomplete, they're made by tetra, the lighting is odd and shadowy, they're made by tetra, the box cover art is NOT a photograph, they're made by tetra and they're made by tetra.

Also, they're only 1.8 gallons if the water is overflowing, way too small.

Very pretty tank, but not a winner.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not everything by Tetra is crap. I have a 5 gallon tetra kit tank from Walmart that I LOVE. The filter is awesome, the light is nice, it's sturdy, and it was only $30. I'd go with that if I were you, NOT the Biorb.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Tell us how you *really* feel, Thunderloon!! =))


----------



## RobbieLynnette (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha interesting I'm glad I asked I'd never heard anything about them before


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Isn't the biorb made of acrylic? It's not worth the price, isn't it 100 dollar range? Might as well get the fluval ebi kits


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Not everything by Tetra is crap. I have a 5 gallon tetra kit tank from Walmart that I LOVE. The filter is awesome, the light is nice, it's sturdy, and it was only $30. I'd go with that if I were you, NOT the Biorb.


... read what the tag on the plug-end of the filter's cord says.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know the filter is made by Marineland.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

The biggest complaint I've heard about them is the distortion it causes when you're trying to see your fish. 

I have 3 of the Hawkeye 5 gallons from Walmart and they're pretty good for acrylics. I also have a Marineland 6 gallon and I like it but it's not as easy to clean as the Hawkeye tanks. They have a nice flip up lid, which allows you to get into the whole tank with little problem.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I've heard they're harder to clean. I'd go with a simpler shaped tank. Also, round tanks tend to distort your view of the fish, which isn't fun.


Ugh, i would know that from experience. Picasso is in a domes 3 gall. When he's swimming around you can only see him half the time.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"I have 3 of the Hawkeye 5 gallons from Walmart and they're pretty good for acrylics."

I also have 3 of them and I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok I *ACTUALLY* have a biOrb30 (8 Gal) and it is a fantastic tank. Here's what I would say about it:

- *Regular maintenance like water changes are VERY easy.* The technology that the system boasts (and it is not a lie) helps so much with creating a very easily cycled tank. Since I've got my goldfish in there, I know it's overstocked so therefore I check my tankwater EVERYDAY and all the numbers are what the should be. The numbers HARDLY move at all because the tank has both a circular physical filtration from the bubble tube and the UGF, and the ceramic media has vesicles in it to provide 5 star housing for beneficial bacteria. If you just happen to be super busy on a water-change day, you could skip it without a sweat and do it the next day.

- *The tank itself, is eye catching.* I've gotten loads of compliments on how awesome my biOrb looks. As for decorations, eBay has loads of cool decorations you can put to hide the bubble tube or to make the bubble tube a volcano or other things that suit your fancy.

- *Distortion Effects:* I can see this may be a problem if you like to put a lot of decorations in your tank. I've seen a couple Marine biOrbs with just a centerpiece-coral around the bubble tube with some clown fish and you can see them fine. However I would think that a LOT of decorations can cause smaller fish to disappear (especially ones that like hiding). However it is kind of cool when they reach a reflection angle and look HUGE. I've seen youtube videos of Bettas in them, and I can see them just fine. It's just stuff like tetras and danios that disappear intermittently, haha.

- *Long-term Maintenance (filters/airstones):* This is NOT difficult to change, no offense to the people on here who said it's difficult to change, but you honestly need motor difficulties not to be able to do it. The bubble tube is connected to the filter cartridge, so all you need to do is twist it C-Clockwise (or clockwise on some of their models) and it pops out. Twist it again to remove the bubble tube from the cartridge. Reverse directions to put it back. A CHILD CAN DO IT. The airstone at the bottom just pops on and off, not too complicated there. 

When you purchase a maintenance kit, you get: Filter cartridge, StressZyme, StressCoat, and a soft pad to wipe the sides of the tank, all for a price of $9 CAD. The Zyme an Coat come in easy packages where it is pre-measured so you toss the whole package in during your water change. All this also comes with clear instructions.

The soft pad is pretty nice, it comes with two sides, just like kitchen sponges. It's got a soft side to just clean the inside of the tank, and the slightly rougher side for those stubborn pieces of muck and/or algae.

- *Betta-specific stuff:* 
For the "labyrinth space", I would say there is an adequate amount of space. The instructions say you're supposed to only fill up the water 2" above the top of the bubble tube. I definitely won't say it is IDEAL (especially if you're looking at the 4Gal), but I don't think it would be a big problem. The default Halogen light you get MIGHT cause some obstruction but that is a personal thing. The flatter LED light is obscenely expensive, and I only got it because the Halogen heats up the water like no tomorrow and my goldfish like cold water.

The ceramic media is a little rough, so it might be a good idea to purchase large, flat stones (they call theirs FengShui stones lol) to cover the ceramic media to protect your betta. Since these stones are big and heavy (for the fish, not you) your betta wouldn't be able to push them around, so no fear of suddenly exposing the rough media.

I have heard some people complain about the strong current, and I know my biOrb has a fairly strong current as well (that's how the filter works), but there are people who put a clothes pin on the airpump tube to soften the bubbles (and subsequently the current)

- *Price:* To me this is the real clincher for this system. I personally wouldn't pay that much money for ANY of their systems for one fish. I think these tanks are best suited for housing a small-medium sized tropical fish school such as 10 cardinal tetras or something. I mean, I do love my bettas, and I do like to spoil them...but not this. It's a little too extravagant. I'd rather spend that money getting a 20 long and housing 4 males or a sorority.

That's just my two cents. It's a fabulous system, but I definitely prefer the biOrb Life systems, the square/rectangle ones, with no distortion. But they are more tall than wide so the surface area isn't great for Bettas.


----------

